# Do 600EX-RT not work with Cybersyncs?



## iso79 (Feb 10, 2013)

I plugged one in to my new 600EX-RT flash but can't seem to trigger it. Is there a certain mode I have to be work? It works fine on my old 580EXII.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 11, 2013)

A dumb question but you don't have the 600 on master or slave do you?


----------

